#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  敢問各位的發情期(有點敏感的話題)

## 幻影殺手

這種話題似乎有點敏感,但我曾看過貓狐警探這部動漫

裡面內容除了獸人劇情之外,裡面還有跟發情期有關的內容

大部分的獸人和動物一樣,發情期都在春天

但也有全年發情的動物,那大多是人類或公獸

因為現在是春天,所以敢問眾獸是否發情了(痛毆!!

至於我的話?
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    除了感冒或考試之外,發情期全年無休

----------


## 靜炎

哈哈，很有趣的問題。
炎我的話，大多都是春季。
但年紀越大，發情的時間也就跟著長了。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

恩...,這個嘛...

應該是看心情吧?

這個東西可以自我控制??

(離題了嗎?)

我選其他時間,因為是看心情??

----------


## 佛蒙特

這...什麼問題啊?!
咖哩是純潔的小狼唷(你屁
每天都開心的看著yoyo點點名(哈哈那是真的)
所以
像我那麼純潔的狼狼
怎麼會有發情期呢
哇嘎嘎嘿嘿嘿(你夠了!!)

----------


## 幻影紅虎

會有純潔的小狼問這種事?
通常是母的先進入發情期
哪一隻公獸倒楣經過
就失身了
自己做什麼已經不記得了~

----------


## 許狼中將

若認真來說的話，中將的發情情多半在春季和秋季！
但若要……的話，其實也是全年無休的～～

發情的時候老實來說真的都挺難受的！

----------


## 小尾

小尾我的話是全年無休的
但是有時候會特別[旺盛]



> 發情的時候老實來說真的都挺難受的！


就像中將說的真的很難受

----------


## 七原

我年紀還太幼了
Maybe再過個2,3年吧XD

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍幾乎可以說是全年無休的說= =

只要吃飽喝足睡飽飽的時候就會....  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 野狼1991

1991是正值青春的青年獸阿!!
當然是精力旺盛阿...跟之前青澀差很多XDDD"

再說我已經跨過成年禮了...(屁
其實我只是想試試說這話時能臉紅氣不喘的XDDD"(被揍歐
但從顏色的顯現,說這話時還真令我害臊XDDD"

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

什麼是發情期@@?  :jcdragon-idle:  

是指青春期嗎@@?(←無知)  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 幻影殺手

大多數動物的性慾只存在於[[發情期]]時，而動物的發情期通常都有一定的時候

尤其是在春天時期特別旺盛


總之，發情期是性慾特別旺盛的時期

----------


## 路過的狗

只要兩情相悅~

什麼時候都可以八

所以應該是全年發情XD

----------


## 阿翔

大概是幾個月一次…吧？
事實上自己也不太清楚，根本不太定時，
不過一般是三至四個月一次。



> 發情的時候老實來說真的都挺難受的！


同意+1~
不過至少我還懂得去忍耐，
但是也只可以說：來的時候真的忍耐得很辛苦orz

----------


## 洛思緹

嗯.....

敝獸的話，是在天氣變緩和的時候(春、夏季)

以夏季最為旺盛WWW

很饑渴，都會躲在房間裡做快樂的事www

----------


## Silver．Tain

呵呵
全年無休+1

只要有寶貝陪在我身邊~
一天好幾次都不是問題啦>口<

對的話說@@...
這應該放進裏版吧?

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

沃還太小了..  :jcdragon-keke:  

可能還沒有經歷過發情期  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 岡日森格

被某支狼騷擾的時候TWT

其他時候我都還算正常吧??

不過被他騷擾的感覺好難受=W=

----------


## Hewie

基本上沒有特定條件雷雅不會有發情期的
至於條件是什麼
當然就是不可告狼囉～！（免得被抓住把柄）
總而言之～
身為狼還是希望可以理性控制自己
況且很忙時就不會有時間去想到這個呢
所以雷雅的發情期是條件引發式的～
呵呵～
感覺說這些有些不好意思呢......（跑去躲起來）

----------


## 嵐霖

敏感話題~
也就不說投給誰囉XD(這樣太容易猜了吧!?
反正發情大家都會拉XD(大概?
不過時間就不太一定囉@@
但是發情..總要壓制一下
不然爆發後果不堪設想XD

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

可以自己控制=~=

當然如果意志不點滿的話怎麼叫做高等生物(炸

目前沒有做過什麼繁殖行為 這樣=~=

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

哇喔~~~                                                                                           

這個話題真的有點敏感耶                                                      

話說我的發情期是可以控制的                                                                                           

所以說可以全年無休                                                                                                           
(全年無休.....以為是7-11阿)                                                      

不過嘛......                                                                                            

發個情總要有條件的                                                                                                          

不然動不動就發情可是會很困擾的                                                                                  

也幸好可以控制不然阿....                                                      

後果很嚴重的

----------


## 狼の寂

這個問題十分害羞呢 -///-

就之前正處於青春期的咱應該是 全年無休的
那時的咱真的好糟糕喔   :jcdragon-err: 
當時實力因該是強到健教隨便考都一百的那種  (大誤
相關知識與常識都具備了  -//w//-

果然,往事不堪回首明月中啊!!!!!


至於現在呢~
咱是隻正值青年的狼w
什麼七情六慾的早就如浮雲般被咱拋開了w (?
自從上了高中開始整個就變得很純潔   OAO
完全沒再碰甚麼......  的 -///-
應該是受環境所影響的
再加上後來又進了狼網,整隻狼變了超多的ww 

現在應該是處於那種可以自己控制的階段吧!
就算來了單靠意志力也可以抑制住~

希望能繼續保持這樣囉!! :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 幻影魔狼

一整年都會發情
特別是夏天的時候
因為太熱了ww(這有啥關係

偷偷說
發情時去游泳或是海灘讚耶wwww ( 崩壞

不過生病或是考試的時候都會忍耐一下的

可能身邊的獸友在這方面的知識都傳授給我所以我知的還不少

所以不要觸碰我的開關
不然不要怪我污染你啊www

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍的發情期是非常不穩定的~
有時1年都不會發情有時則是隔一個月就一次
只是目前還沒有****…呵呵(被打

----------


## 狼與TNT

天天都是……只是要條件
但夏天比較容易……心情很糟就不會了
基本上不怎麼純潔就是了

----------


## 月光銀牙

哈!全年無休的發情期 

如果剛剛好黑月大也是發情期的話......

那就會有很多狼寶寶誕生了

----------


## 上將狼

我還是幼年狼,所以沒有發情的問題
敖嗚................

----------

